# Lanier tournaments



## Jerknshake78 (Feb 1, 2021)

Are their any tournaments on Lanier coming up? Doesn’t matter if they are club or open. Thanks


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 2, 2021)

Phoenix Series bfl next weekend out of Laurel Park


----------



## Terry83 (Feb 9, 2021)

ABA bass pro open series on February 20


----------



## littlejon (Mar 18, 2021)

One every weekend


----------



## BCAPES (Apr 9, 2021)

littlejon said:


> *Ten* every weekend



Fixed it for ya - lol


----------

